# where to buy unistrut (non-slotted) ?



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

You can see if theres a Granger or Fastenall near you the have it in stock at all times.
Roy

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

All of ours comes from Lowes. Don't ask them for it because they have no clue what it is for some reason. You can check local electrical supply houses too but they're ususlly a bit more expensive.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Menards hardware section


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

What is non-slotted unichannel? I was able to find unichannel at the local Home Depot in the electricals section, along with channel nuts of various sizes and other useful stuff. 
It was surprisingly cheap too, $16 for a 10' length of it IIRC....

LS


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

What would the unslotted unistrut do that the slotted won't do? 

I just bought a 10' length of slotted from Lowes but haven't completely built my jig yet. I got the unistrut with a higher side profile since the taller unistrut will be more rigid and resist bending if I put 300lbs. of tension between two point across its length.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i was told that the solid (non-slotted) is MUCH stronger and wont flex. i heard that the solid non-slotted is 85% stiffer that the slotted.


----------



## Adam_m_mcinerne (Aug 25, 2012)

If you are looking at Home Depot look up superstrut not unistrut. Just different maker.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

That is what I got from Home Depot, a length of Superstrut. The unistrut's sides were not nearly as tall and as thick as the SuperStrut. However, they were both "slotted" which is what confused me about this post because I thought the slots were for mounting to a wall or ceiling.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> i was told that the solid (non-slotted) is MUCH stronger and wont flex. i heard that the solid non-slotted is 85% stiffer that the slotted.


This as well as the fact that when using spring nuts, they won't catch on the slots as you slide your jig along to adjust it for length. Obviously there are different ways of attaching your jig to the strut that would circumvent this situation, sometimes using the spring nuts is just handy. Mine has slots, it's mounted to a "timber" for lack of a better description and I use spring nuts with the springs clipped off! My spring nuts kept snagging on the slots in the strut so I cut them off.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

PowerLineman83 said:


> This as well as the fact that when using spring nuts, they won't catch on the slots as you slide your jig along to adjust it for length. Obviously there are different ways of attaching your jig to the strut that would circumvent this situation, sometimes using the spring nuts is just handy. Mine has slots, it's mounted to a "timber" for lack of a better description and I use spring nuts with the springs clipped off! My spring nuts kept snagging on the slots in the strut so I cut them off.


thats another good reason the springs do snag making it a pain in the ars .springs make it nice to hold the nuts up in the strut while you slide your posts and stretcher


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i dont use the springs myself. got my HD unistrut at local electrical shop


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Bolt it down to a table top and it can't flex ...


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

id much prefer to just get the strong stuff, even if it cost more, it shouldnt cost more though, i wouldnt think.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

think i paid less than $20 for mine, its like .105 thick, and its held down with about 6 small wood screws to workbench, doesnt move.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> id much prefer to just get the strong stuff, even if it cost more, it shouldnt cost more though, i wouldnt think.


Here is my jig / uni-strut


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

@Dthbyhoyt, that is a really nice work table set up...did you make that or assemble it from parts? I'd be really interested in making a string station in my garage as well.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

rhythmz said:


> @Dthbyhoyt, that is a really nice work table set up...did you make that or assemble it from parts? I'd be really interested in making a string station in my garage as well.


Kinda both , bought the racks a few years ago ( Lowes ) , then just cut plywood for the top , I have two tables there together , with about a 2' gap between them so the 10' uni-strut would fit even from one end to the other ..


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Difinately bolt it down like other have mentioned. It makes it a lot sturdier.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

As an industrial electrician for the past 30 years, I have used miles of strut,( be it unistrut, powerstrut, globe strut, B-line, and Kindorf ect..) and guaranty you won't see a difference between slotted and non slotted in this application. You would use non slotted in an unsupported cantilever application or when it is used as a wireway with a snap on cover. As to where to buy it; any electrical supply house. Also be aware that strut can come in 12 gage, or 14 gage, with the 12 gage being the thicker of the two. Tack weld a 1 1/4" fender washer to the bottom of the spring nut and it will slide freely, just place the mounting bolts securing it to the table so that they are not in the path of where they need to slide. Good luck, Mike.


----------



## eberliron (Oct 10, 2012)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> id much prefer to just get the strong stuff, even if it cost more, it shouldnt cost more though, i wouldnt think.


We offer both the P1000 (solid 1-5/8" x 1-5/8", 12 gauge [which is a .105 wall thickness] Unistrut channel), and the P1000T (slotted 1-5/8" x 1-5/8", 12 gauge Unistrut channel) at the same price online: www.eberliron.com. We are running a 15% off special right now for people who 'like' us on facebook, here's the link. We ship all over the country, 10' lengths must be shipped on a truck, but we can cut for UPS. 

Eberl Iron Works, Inc. has been an independent distributor for the Unistrut Metal Framing System since 1946. 

To answer your question about the strength of the channel, the strength rating is 15% less for the "T" series slotted channel than for solid channel. This information can be obtained on page 25 of the Unistrut #17 General Engineering catalog (lower right corner), which can be downloaded here.

For anyone interested, Eberl Iron Works is currently running a Unistrut DIY Project Contest - the winner will receive a $500 gift card to Home Depot. For complete contest guidelines, please click here.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i ended up finding the solid, non-slotted kind at my local electric supply store, brand is power-strut. it was $19.....so i happy now


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> i ended up finding the solid, non-slotted kind at my local electric supply store, brand is power-strut. it was $19.....so i happy now


Wow, that is how much it is at Lowes. If mine proves to flex too much, I'll check my local electrical supply house as well!!!


----------

